# تحديد انتاجية المكامن الرملية والكاربوناتيةبقلمي



## تولين (27 مارس 2011)

تحديد انتاجية المكامن الرملية والكاربوناتية​ 1:- المكامن الرملية​ تكون مسامية الصخور الرملية عادة اقل من ( 40%) ، المكامن الرملية التي لها مسامية اقل من (8%) لايتوقع انتاجية منها حيث ان نفاذية هذه الصخور ستكون قليلة. اذا كانت درجة التشبع بالماء في هذه المكامن اقل من (60%) ومسامية اعلى من (8%) فاننا نتوقع انتاجية منها.هناك بعض المكامن الرملية التي تنتج النفط او الغاز ولها مسامية اقل من (8%) فان هذه المكامن ممكن ان تحتوي على مسامية ثانوية ونوع الشقوق التي تساعد على الانتاجية او ان بعض المكامن يكون سمكها قليلا مما تودي الى حدوث اخطاء في قياسات تسجيل الابار وتودي الى حسابات المسامية وتكون قليلة ولكنها تنتج ايضا.اذا احتوت هذه المكامن على نسب مختلفة من المعادن الطينية فان الحدود المذكورة للمسامية ودرجة التشبع بالماء لا تنطبق عليها.​ 2: المكامن الكلسية​ تكون مسامية الصخور الرملية عادة اقل من ( 40%) ونتوقع انتاجية من هذه المكامن اذا احتوت على مسامية اقل من (4%) علاقة المسامية ودرجة التشبع بالماء في هذه الصخور متغيرة وان درجة التشبع بالماء في هذه المكامن اذا كانت اكثر من (50 %) فاننا لا نتوقع انتاجية اانفط او الغاز.فان بعض المكامن تنتج نفط او غاز في درجات تشبع بالماء مثل (70%) او اكثر وبعض المكامن الكلسية تنتج ماء في درجات تشبع القليلة مثال (30%) لذلك يفضل من الناحية الاستكشافية ان تدرس هذه المكامن بالتفصيل عن طريق اخذ نماذج لباب الصخور ودراستها تحت المجهر ومقارنة النتائج المخبرية مع الدراسات الحقلية وتسجيل الابار للتوصل الى النتائج الصحيحة من التوقعات الانتاجية​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المجهودات
وفقك الله


----------



## تولين (30 مارس 2011)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> شكرا على المجهودات
> وفقك الله


بارك الله بك اخ محمد


----------



## ج.ناردين (30 مارس 2011)

شكراً لكِ على المعلومات الرائعة
دمتِ بود وخير


----------



## aidsami (7 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك و زادك علما و نفع بك


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ع المعلومات


----------

